# Audi Leicester



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

You are an ignorant, arrogant, unhelpful, useless bunch of tossers, you really are.

I've bitten my tongue a few times over the past year or so of TT ownership, the complete lack of customer relations, their extortionate prices, their unhelpful staff, but I have now had enough of them. They do not deserve another penny of my money, and they won't be getting any.

As my son is now 4 months old me and my wife have been discussing whether to chop my car in and get an A4, A4 Avant or A6, so we all popped down there to go and have a look at a few models. Walking up to the door to the showroom there was a salesman coming to the door from inside. We're pushing a pushchair and so what does he do, stand aside, hold the door open and say good morning? Does he fuck, he marches through the door, leaving it to swing shut behind him, without even acknowledging us. A good start.

Walked into the showroom, and the meet and greet reception bint sat directly opposite the door doesn't even look up from what she's doing, no good morning, nothing.

We start looking at the A4 to start with, and it's blatantly obvious we are interested in buying one. We've took my son out of his pushchair, tried it for size in the boot etc, looked at rear space and all the usual stuff. Meanwhile, 3 'salesmen' are stood not 20 foot away looking at the TV. Not ONE of them came over and said so much as hello, yet alone offered any help or advice. After 5 minutes I said to my wife lets see how long it is until someone even attempts to look after us.

After a QUARTER OF AN HOUR we gave up and left.

As we left I said sarcastically to reception bint 'thanks for your help', to which she looked up and said 'goodbye'.

Yes, goodbye to Â£30,000, you useless fuckers.

Fucking unbelievably inept service. From there we went to Lexus Leicester, where immediately on arrival we were offered a coffee, the women were cooing over my son, my wife sat on the sofa with a magazine and a drink and I was offered a test drive in the IS250.

Audi Leicester - You don't deserve to be in business. A shit parcel is winging it's way to you as we speak. 
:evil:


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

That's unbelieveable. I'd be writing a letter to the dealer principle letting him know about the conduct of his staff and that you'll not be using him again. Often they don't have a clue wha'ts going on as they're busy running 2, 3, 4 garages.

We had similar issues with Exeter Porsche when the old man got his car. They ended up getting fined and a huge bollocking from Porsche UK. Problems like proof of payment not provided for factory collection leading to issues at the french border, information not passed on, flights not booked, hotels not booked, plus generally useless staff when it came to the order. Has now appeared again, turns out they never paid the 1st years' subscription for tracker, despite charging us for it, another letter on it's way to Porsche UK...

How dealerships can continue to provide such shit service astounds me.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Not an unusual experience, there is a certain arrogance among a number of dealers, unfortunately they have a desireable range of cars which fortunately for Audi sell themselves rather than through the efforts, or lack of, from some salesman. Unfortunately I expect the dealer principal won't care too much and I know from a colleagues recent experience that Audi Customer Services will care even less. :x

It would be good to see some sort of chart on the site where after a dealer visit people could submit ratings on key aspects of the sales and service experiences. It would at least provide some indicator as to how the dealer performs and there's the tiniest of possibilities that it may even cause some dealers to have a rethink. :roll:

I've been lucky, for service both Tyneside and Teeside Audi would get top marks for price/quality/communication/collection or courtesy car availability/etc.

I had some repair work at Peter Gilder in Sheffield a year or so back and it dragged on far longer than expected. However without any prompting they offered to replace all my brake disks and pads and also refurb the wheels by way of compensation. Very good service and their sales side isn't bad either.

I'm pretty sure Smith Knight Fay (Stockport and Bolton) would score 0 for everything if my colleague has a say in it. Apparently the communication is dreadful and I've seen the quality of their work first-hand and it's beyond a joke. [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Too many stories like your one GoingTTofast sadly.

I think you should go back there. Ask when the dealer principal will be in. When you find out either try and go in when he is in or make an appointment to see him face to face and explain to him how both you, your wife and son were treated.

I think he would be interested to hear your side and how his dealership has failed miserable to let Â£30k+ slip through their hands through ignorant, incompetant employees of his franchise! Then when you have told him, tell him he has lost a sale not only through you, but a few if not thousands on the TT forum where you have named and shamed his franchise. . He won't like that I'm sure!

If I were you sell your TT privately and walk completely away from Audi. Plenty more manufactures out there with better reliablity and customer service and warranties come to think of it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

whirlypig said:


> I've been lucky, for service both Tyneside and Teeside Audi would get top marks for price/quality/communication/collection or courtesy car availability/etc. [smiley=clown.gif]


You've been more than lucky with those two


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Johnnywb said:


> We had similar issues with Exeter Porsche when the old man got his car. They ended up getting fined and a huge bollocking from Porsche UK. Problems like proof of payment not provided for factory collection leading to issues at the french border, information not passed on, flights not booked, hotels not booked, plus generally useless staff when it came to the order.


That is so wierd, my dad put Factory Collection on his order and was told 2 weeks before collection day that Porsche no longer did it as the insurance was too high. It turned out they had forgotton to book it so lied to cover their tracks, this is after the car was 6 months late, totally ruined the experience and got the garage a huge fine after a long letter to the MD of Porsche UK.

And yes it was Exeter Porsche :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Too many stories like your one GoingTTofast sadly.
> 
> I think you should go back there. Ask when the dealer principal will be in. When you find out either try and go in when he is in or make an appointment to see him face to face and explain to him how both you, your wife and son were treated.
> 
> ...


I think I'll just pull up outside the dealership in my new BMW/Merc/Lexus whatever and throw shit parcels at the window!

Far more satisfying  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I think I'll just pull up outside the dealership in my new BMW/Merc/Lexus whatever and throw shit parcels at the window!
> 
> Far more satisfying  :wink:


You make a lot of shit parcels don't you! :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll just pull up outside the dealership in my new BMW/Merc/Lexus whatever and throw shit parcels at the window!
> ...


Too right! Got a freezer full in the garage waiting to be launched :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Do you have to thaw them first or are they better launched in their frozen form?


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Do you have to thaw them first or are they better launched in their frozen form?


I find throwing a thawed out shit parcel far more satisfying than a frozen one, unless someone's REALLY narked me, in which case I'll throw a frozen one at them. Or a brick. :wink:

This woman won't ignore me in the bank again..


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

You could always start with a frozen one, to kickstart paralysis, and then finish with a thawed combo!


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

Reminds me of the story (urban myth?) of the people testing one of the new fast trains years ago. They purchased some dead birds to fire at the drivers compartment of the train to test its integrity to bird strikes at high speed. They were a little concerned when the bird passed through the windscreen, through a wall and becem embedded in the back wall of the engineers departement, or so rumour goes. Allegedly someone hadn't realised that the birds were meant to be thawed out first...



jbell said:


> Johnnywb said:
> 
> 
> > We had similar issues with Exeter Porsche when the old man got his car. They ended up getting fined and a huge bollocking from Porsche UK. Problems like proof of payment not provided for factory collection leading to issues at the french border, information not passed on, flights not booked, hotels not booked, plus generally useless staff when it came to the order.
> ...


Oh it's so encouraging to see that they learnt their lesson... Idiots. Wouldn't go back there ever. Good job i'm not a fan of porsches really! Although i wouldn't say no if someone offered!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I think I'll just pull up outside the dealership in my new BMW/Merc/Lexus whatever and throw shit parcels at the window!
> 
> Far more satisfying  :wink:


Throw some nice big used smelly nappies at the dealer's front door or even better take your son back with you both, play naive parents  and make sure he has just been fed and isn't wearing a nappy and let him climb all over the demos :lol:


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

lmao dotti...

Too many ignorant fck wit dealers who really dont give a shit about people buying cars.

Its amazing really as they act like they all earn 100k a year! When all they actually get as a perk is a A3 to use at a weekend!!!!

Ive been into too many dealers and just walked out due to lack of approach.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

they where good to me and my TT..  my warranty days where trouble free at leiscter Audi..


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

My experience of Leicester Audi over the last 5 years has been decidedly neutral overall; they've been helpful at times, less so at others. Still, they deserve to miss out if they carry on like that.

Not to mention that getting in and out of the Lexus dealers on Abbey Lane must be a _lot_ easier.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

deckard said:


> Not to mention that getting in and out of the Lexus dealers on Abbey Lane must be a _lot_ easier.


That was another thing. There was a bloke taking a Q7 out for a test drive and he was blocking the entrance for a good 5 minutes or more - they weren't moving for anyone so we ended up on the pavement! Nightmare place to park.

No surprise I haven't heard anything back from them yet :x


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Any chance that they part of the beechwood group??

Story sounds all too familiar! Had similar situation when i was looking at rs4. but to make matter worse had made an appointment with the guy only for him to deny that he ever spoke to me on the day!


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't think so, they used to be part of Reg Vardy, now they're under the John Fox network or soemthing like that IIRC.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> Reminds me of the story (urban myth?) of the people testing one of the new fast trains years ago. They purchased some dead birds to fire at the drivers compartment of the train to test its integrity to bird strikes at high speed. They were a little concerned when the bird passed through the windscreen, through a wall and becem embedded in the back wall of the engineers departement, or so rumour goes. Allegedly someone hadn't realised that the birds were meant to be thawed out first...


Heard the same one, but it was aircraft canopies. Apparently we'd advised some American firm to use chickens, but not mentioned they should be thawed first. Ticks both boxes - humour and making fun of the colonies.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a funny story, but with a VW dealer which were not very good either.

In a nutshell we too were looking at P/X'g my first TT for something like a Touareg. Anyway, I was in the dealer with my son (about 2 yrs old at that time), who wanted to sit in the drivers seat. Anyway, this Touareg was quite highly speced, with leather etc and for sale for about Â£44k if I remember correctly.

My wife distracted me for a second pointing out a Passat I think it was and when I turned back round to face my little boy he had embedded his teeth full on into the top of the plush leather steering wheel. lol... makes me laugh now I think of it and his head was shaking with the force of the bite.

So, to those who bought the Touareg, the teeth marks were due to my son.


----------



## MattSLine (May 4, 2007)

This is my first post and it is a shame it is a negative thought, what do I think of Leicester Audi.

A bunch of tossers.

I ordered an A3 at a cost of just under Â£24K, last June, when we went to collect it at the agreed time, it was still out the back with the white sheeting all over it, not even PDI'd or valeted.

So I had to leave the other half there and wait for 3 hours while they sorted it. They could nto care less.

Since then it has been in 6 times for build quality issues with the interior with rattles etc. Still not right though.

I have always bought Vauxhall in the past where possible and the Vauxhall dealer I use Marshall Leicester are just fantastic, even giving me Astra VXR's as courtesy cars when mine is in for servicing.

I have to say, Audi Leicester's service dept have been very good to solve the issues, but when you tell the salesman (Dan Roe) his comments are, "I have had loads of A3's and they all fine) Not what you want to here.

I for sure won't buy another frmo there.

A good friend of mine ordered the new TT V6 last September/October, Â£44000 worth with all the spec, Audi Exclusive paint and interior as well as loads of other options.

In the end he told Leicester Audi to stick the car up their arse and ordered a Porsche Cayman instead.


----------

